# JBL T595 Limited 6x9's



## JasonJ

I heard they are bad ass.... anyone have em?


----------



## Mr Impala

Heard they were crappy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@May 6 2004, 05:46 PM
> *Heard they were crappy :0 :biggrin:*


 You clown.... you were the one who said they were bad ass, lol. They came in a few days ago.... they are heavy! Cant wait to hear them! :0


----------



## JasonJ

Hmmm, 3 days and no replies.... i guess this is some top secret shit you guys arent up on..... :dunno:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

JBL has always been great for me. What did the new model sound like?


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 9 2004, 02:08 PM
> *Hmmm, 3 days and no replies.... i guess this is some top secret shit you guys arent up on... :dunno:*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by -Gotti-+Jun 25 2004, 12:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (-Gotti- @ Jun 25 2004, 12:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@May 9 2004, 02:08 PM
> *Hmmm, 3 days and no replies.... i guess this is some top secret shit you guys arent up on... :dunno:*










[/b][/quote]
I dont get it? Do you know anything about them?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jun 25 2004, 12:36 PM
> *JBL has always been great for me. What did the new model sound like?*


 I dont know, they are still in the box, i havent got that far yet..... everyone says these are bad ass 6x9's.... but i dont know shit about car stereo stuff.


----------



## BalleronaBudget

My old ones use to sound really good. I have had them since 93 and I am going to get the new models when I am finished with my body work and start installing my stereo again.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I wanna know more about these.


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 1 2006, 03:01 AM~5530888
> *I wanna know more about these.
> *


JBL T595 Limited 3-Way Speaker 

For more than 50 years, JBL's mission has been to develop and refine audio products that satisfy the most demanding enthusiast. In the studio, in concert, at the movies, or on tour, JBL is everywhere sound matters. The T595 Limited is JBL’s old-school powerhouse drop-in speaker and represents over 50 years of development. The rigid pulp woofer cone is extremely durable and stiff, making it the ideal choice for those who like to listen to their music loud, without fatigue. The molded rubber surround provides excellent edge-cone suspension as well as resistance to moisture and UV radiation. JBL’s beefy die-cast aluminum basket provides a rigid, non-resonant platform, which ensures optimum clarity and maximum power handling. Complementing the powerful bass output is a sweet-sounding high end, produced by titanium composite cone midranges and titanium dome tweeters. These tweeters deliver flawless high-frequency extension clear out to 22kHz. Mounting hardware and metal grilles included. 
The T595 Limited is designed to handle incredible amounts of power and produce insane volume levels. Not for the faint of heart, the T595 Limited is for the true old-school head banger! 

Features 

Rigid Pulp Woofer Cone 
Molded Rubber Surround 
Die-Cast Aluminum Basket 
Titanium Dome Tweeter 
Titanium Composite Cone Midrange 
Integrated Metal Grilles 
3-Way Speaker SpecificationsSize: 6 x 9 
Sensitivity: 94 dB 
Frequency Response: 35-22,000 Hz 
Recommended RMS Power: 150W 
Peak Power Handling: 300W 
Impedance: 4 ohms 
Shipping: 10lbs
Warranty: 1 year


----------



## S10laynframe




----------



## Mr Impala

badddest 6x9's ever made they are a reproduction of the OG jbl 545's that cost like 7 or 800 back in the 80's i had 4 in my 63 and my homie thought they were woofers. i HIGHLY recommend 4 of these in your back deck


----------



## sdimpala64

Mr Impala,

How did you power up the 4 6X9's? What do you recommened?


----------



## Mr Impala

i used a punch 700 to run them


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

7-800 Dollors in the 80's!!   Damn!

Im convinced now... Im gonna run four of these in my rear deck on the '64. I love non-stop loud music.

Mr. Impala...I seen you cut your own deck, what tool did you use?? Any advice??

Thanks.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

O'yeah...Thanks Brian.


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 1 2006, 06:23 PM~5534605
> *O'yeah...Thanks Brian.
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Ok, so i know this is an old topic.... i sold my 2 sets of T595 Limited to MrImpala like 2 years ago.... and just got some more today.... except these are called T595 Decade Edition. These came from overseas and look slightly different than i remember my T595 Limited's. The box is different, the metal frame and grille is a weird color blue instead of black and the logo on the grille is different, its a triangle and says "JBL Decade".

I was wondering if they are fake??? Anyone ever heard of "fake" speakers before? :dunno: 

Heres a pic of them i found online:


----------



## JasonJ

Wow, the car stereo forum moves slow, lol.

Just in case anyone was curious, i contacted someone at JBL to find out for sure. Ill copy and paste below in case someone else ever has the same question.

_7/26/08
Good afternoon Jason

Thank you for contacting JBL. The T595’s were available for the better part of 18 years and did go through a number of cosmetic changes and in so far as I can tell from the photos that you supplied, they do look genuine, however I will forward the picture on to one of our historians that may be able to correct me and I will let you know if he tells me otherwise.

I hope that this helps.

Best regards.

John Kirkland 
JBL Web Support Specialist



7/30/08

Jason

Apparently, the speakers that you received are genuine. Please see the reply below from one of our “historians” that I asked to look at your picture. You can rest easy.

Best regards 

John Kirkland 
Harman Tech Support

www.harman.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Carter, Edward 
Sent: Monday, July 28, 2008 10:00 AM
To: HCG Customer Support 3
Subject: T595LTD - possible fake?

Hi John,

Good morning. Actually, these are the original T595's that were produced in the late 90's to early 2000's. They are certainly not a fake in any way. 

***Just to let you know, the limited edition T595 have a all black frame as well as the grille being all black with machine polished trim. 

I hope this helps. 

Best Regards, 

Ed Carter, Jr. 
Technical Support Specialist
Harman Specialty Mark Levinson / Lexicon / Revel 
250 Crossways Park Dr . 
Woodbury , NY 11797_


----------



## acosta512

Dam! 7 bills!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 31 2008, 07:56 PM~11230158
> *Dam! 7 bills!
> *


Yeah right??? :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 26 2008, 12:30 PM~11185030
> *Ok, so i know this is an old topic.... i sold my 2 sets of T595 Limited to MrImpala like 2 years ago.... and just got some more today.... except these are called T595 Decade Edition. These came from overseas and look slightly different than i remember my T595 Limited's. The box is different, the metal frame and grille is a weird color blue instead of black and the logo on the grille is different, its a triangle and says "JBL Decade".
> 
> I was wondering if they are fake??? Anyone ever heard of "fake" speakers before?  :dunno:
> 
> Heres a pic of them i found online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see the same one you have(T595 Decade Edition) in the homie Igarashi old ride. He told me he brought them back from Japan from his last trip. This was over a year ago.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 31 2008, 09:11 PM~11230317
> *I see the same one you have(T595 Decade Edition) in the homie Igarashi old ride. He told me he brought them back from Japan from his last trip. This was over a year ago.
> *



i found these in hong kong for jason :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2008, 09:09 PM~11230903
> *i found these in hong kong for jason  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah! I hear you brent. There is alot of them over sea's but, most of them sellers won't ship to the U.S.  

It's okay I have found a few set's here and there here in the U.S. New in the box. :biggrin:

There out there just got to hunt for them.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2008, 11:09 PM~11230903
> *i found these in hong kong for jason  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt know you spoke Hong Kongeese! Damn you are truely an international player.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 31 2008, 11:11 PM~11231405
> *Yeah! I hear you brent. There is alot of them over sea's but, most of them sellers won't ship to the U.S.
> 
> It's okay I have found a few set's here and there here in the U.S. New in the box. :biggrin:
> 
> There out there just got to hunt for them.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 1 2008, 12:11 AM~11231405
> *Yeah! I hear you brent. There is alot of them over sea's but, most of them sellers won't ship to the U.S.
> 
> It's okay I have found a few set's here and there here in the U.S. New in the box. :biggrin:
> 
> There out there just got to hunt for them.
> *


Yea, i can find em over here.... but these were way cheaper even after shipping.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 1 2008, 03:58 PM~11237213
> *Yea, i can find em over here.... but these were way cheaper even after shipping.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

woo hoo scored a NEW set of 595s in lynwood today for 50.00!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 5 2008, 07:41 PM~11270321
> *woo hoo scored a NEW set of 595s in lynwood today for 50.00!!!!!
> *


WTF!?!  I got a hold of that guy the first hour he posted them up on eBay and told me he couldn't cancelled the auction. :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 5 2008, 09:00 PM~11270541
> *WTF!?!  I got a hold of that guy the first hour he posted them up on eBay and told me he couldn't cancelled the auction.  :angry:
> *


cuz i got there 15 minutes after he posted em LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2008, 02:56 AM~11272390
> *cuz i got there 15 minutes after he posted em LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Lucky you. :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

when it comes to t595's and t545's which one is better?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2008, 04:56 AM~11272390
> *cuz i got there 15 minutes after he posted em LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Aug 6 2008, 10:45 AM~11274763
> *when it comes to t595's and t545's which one is better?
> *


I have both... not much of a diference but, the T595 are better made.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2008, 02:56 AM~11272390
> *cuz i got there 15 minutes after he posted em LOL  :biggrin:
> *


I heard that you were Paranoid and was in a hurry to get out the Hood Brent....LOL!!


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

I have a Set of Old ALTEC Lansing that hit.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:01 PM~11279465
> *I heard that you were Paranoid and was in a hurry to get out the Hood Brent....LOL!!
> *



yup cuz the wife was at home yelling at me to get diapers for the baby! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

I WANT SOME.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

I saw someone selling a set of t545 on craigslist in seattle mint in the box for $40.I saw them too late they were gone  .Good luck on those t595's I've been looking for a while no luck yet.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

So from what Ive read in this topic The older JBL 6X9's are the ones to get & are built the best?

What about the newer ones like the P963 http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-JBL-P963-THREE-WAY...1QQcmdZViewItem 

Are they even worth buying??

Reason Im asking is I want to put 4-6X9's in the back dash of my 94 Fleetwood 
At first I was going to use some Alpine Type R 6x9's but I sold all the Alpine stuff out my Lac so I want to go with a different brand.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

I have 2 T545's in my back deck and two T650's 6 1/2 in the front and the sound nice and clean.The only problem with these speakers is that they are hard to find and expensive.There is a set right now on ebay for $240 plus shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Restored-Vintage-JBL-T...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Firefly

Are the T595 Limiteds really that hard to find on your side of the pond? 

If you guys really need them, I can get them for 149 euros (about $200) brand new for the pair. I think shipping will be about $40 or $50.

Just let me know if you want me to get them for you.


----------



## MR.LAC

:h5:


----------



## AndrewH

whats so special about these again?


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15851621
> *whats so special about these again?
> *


x
2


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 3 2009, 04:11 AM~15851621
> *whats so special about these again?
> *


They're really really good :cheesy:


----------



## RED PASSION

I HAVE OWNED 2 SETS OF THESE JBL T595 AND THEY BUMP HARD ! NO NEED TO CARRY A HUGE ASS BOX WITH 10S OR 12S IN THE TRUNK . I WOULD HIGHLY RECOMMEND THESE . THE ONLT THING IS THAT THEY CAN COST UP TO $400 FOR A PAIR ! GOOD LUCK


----------



## sj_sharx4

JBL's hit harder but don't sound as good as the pioneer hardtops high notes. Not to mention the pioneer hardtops are a better looking speaker


----------



## sickthree

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=270825807806

These look to be jbl t595 just relabeled as infra decades, can someone comfirm this. Same specs as well, even made at balboa california.


----------



## BIGJOE619

sickthree said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=270825807806
> 
> These look to be jbl t595 just relabeled as infra decades, can someone comfirm this. Same specs as well, even made at balboa california.


im willing to try. i sent a message to the seller askin how much shipped to the u.s


----------



## sickthree

He wanted $145 for shipping to canada


----------



## BIGJOE619

its almost worth it u get 2 pair for the price of 1


----------

